# Maglite rubber switch covers?



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 16, 2017)

Good day everyone,
i have a couple pf older D Cell Mags that the rubber switch covers need to be replaced, where can i get them? are they hard to replace? and how would one do it?
thanks a million!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 16, 2017)

I get maglite parts at zbattery.

They also have a great selection of old colors and the incan version of C cell mini mag ML25 IT.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Feb 16, 2017)

Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> Good day everyone,
> i have a couple pf older D Cell Mags that the rubber switch covers need to be replaced, where can i get them? are they hard to replace? and how would one do it?
> thanks a million!


Those might be covered under Mag's warranty.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks bykfixer and Sword!
they sell the oem covers? and are they difficult to install?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 16, 2017)

Not hard at all from what I've read here but have never actually changed one. 

I'm sure a bit of google-age will yeild a youtube or three.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 17, 2017)

yea i found a good video, easy as pie,just pulls right out. I figured you had some kind of inside retaining ring.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2017)

I think getting the new one in is the tricky part. Choice of tool can make it succesful or torn when 'tucking' in the edges... or so I've read.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 18, 2017)

I pulled out my 3C switch seal last night and it was pretty easy to pull out and reinstall. I also noticed that out of all my Mags this ones switch seal had a Panther or something on it.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2017)

Yup.
Can't say for certain what Mag did or did not doin totality, but my few C model lights have a panther on the rubber cover while the D models I own do not.

Now I wonder if the covers sold at zbattery have it or not as they show the ones they have are for C and D both.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 18, 2017)

not sure if zbattery has the panther covers,ill shoot them an email. I did buy up a few of the ones for the D Cell. best prices i could find for them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## irongate (Feb 18, 2017)

Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> Good day everyone,
> i have a couple pf older D Cell Mags that the rubber switch covers need to be replaced, where can i get them? are they hard to replace? and how would one do it?
> thanks a million!



Send Mag. Light your serial number and ask them for a new cover. They sent me a couple of free ones for my D and C cell ones. No hurt in trying that.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2017)

Good tip IG.

I'm glad you brought this up Merc. I have a Varebeam sitting around that I want to restore. 
It's one of the very early Maglites but this one is in rough shape. Needs new gaskets, switch, bulb fastener and a spring to ever be 100% as efficient as new. Might as well get a new switch cover too.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 18, 2017)

zbattery seems to have all the good parts for Mags older and newer.

irongate, ill try that as well. Thanks


----------



## xxo (Feb 20, 2017)

They are easy to get off if you pinch them a little.....easy to put back on the same way.


----------



## swampgator (Feb 26, 2017)

Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> zbattery seems to have all the good parts for Mags older and newer.
> 
> irongate, ill try that as well. Thanks



I miss Flashlight King.com. They had the absolute best prices forag parts. But sadly they went away almost a decade ago.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 28, 2017)

I bought a few of them and installed them, yes it was quite easy.


----------



## Mike 208 (Mar 1, 2017)

A tip I overheard given to a customer at the old Maglite Warranty/Repair Center, was to apply rubber epoxy on the bottom of the switch cover and switch before replacing the switch cover. This helps retain the switch cover in place. Many users carry their C and D cell Maglites (and Magchargers) in "ring" type flashlight holders worn on their belts. Each time the flashlight is removed and replaced from this type of holder, the switch cover strikes the ring because it sticks up slightly above the flashlight body. Eventually, the switch cover falls off. Over the years, I've found several of these covers lying around the office where I work out of (for many years, the company I work for issued 3-D incandescent Maglites with a "Law Pro" leather and metal ring holder). If I observed a co-worker's flashlight missing the switch cover, I'd give him one of the covers I had collected. I still have a few of these covers lying around. The new electronic switches Maglite is using have smaller switch covers, and are more recessed into the body. This may have solved the problem, or at least reduce the chances of it happening.


----------

